# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  προβλημα με πολυμετρο mastech m300

## brasidas12

καλησπερα ομαδα.

 εχω το παραπανω πολυμετρο το οποιο μετα την αλλαγη μπαταριας που του εκανα δεν μου δουλευει σωστα. ανοιγει κανονικα αλλα αντι να μου δείχνει τις σωστες τιμες μου δειχνει οτι νουμερα ναναι. 


εχω παρει ενα αλλο τωρα και κανω την δουλεια μου αλλα λεω μπας και σώνεται για να το εχω καβατζα σε ωρα ανάγκης

----------


## manolo

9βολτη υποθέτω παίρνει;; Κάνε μια δοκιμή να την βγάλεις άφησε το λίγο εκτός και ξανατοποθέτησε την και να σιγουρευτείς ότι θα κουμπώσει καλά. Εναλλακτικά δοκίμασε μια άλλη μπαταρία επώνυμη..

----------


## heyjoe

Καλησπέρα! Μέτρησε (με άλλο πολύμετρο) την τάση της μπαταρίας, όταν το πολύμετρο είναι ON (σε λειτουργία). Μου έχει τύχει σε φθηνό πολύμετρο με πεσμένη μπαταρία, οι τιμές των μετρήσεων να μην έχουν καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. 

Στάλθηκε από το RNE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## andyferraristi

Νομίζω ότι είχα φτιάξει ένα τέτοιο πολύμετρο στο παρελθόν (εάν μπορώ να θυμηθώ από την εικόνα που ε'ιδα). Είχαν πετσικάρει τα πλαστικά καλύματα και δεν γινόταν σωστή επαφή στον περιστροφικό (με κάθε επιφύλαξη Μύρωνα) ...

----------


## brasidas12

12v παιρνει. το εκανα αλλα τιποτα. και το καλυμα εβγαλα κ ξαναεβαλα αλλα παλι τιποτα. θα ξεκολλησω τα καλωδια και θα τα ξανακολλησω γιατι μου φαινονται κάπως και βλεπουμε, διαφορετικα ανακύκλωση

----------


## @Vagelis@

το σχηματικο του: http://smanuals.ru/files/fileadmin/s...ech_m300_1.gif

μηπως το ανοιξες και κατι δεν κουμπωσε ακριβως?
ο διακοπτης VAΩ, ο επιλογεας μετρησεων κτλ.
αν ναι, ξανακανε τη διαδικασια με περισσοτερη προσοχη.

----------


## Papas00zas

Δες και αυτό τι γράφω για επιλογέα http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66966

----------

